# hoof trimmers



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

About to place an order on Hoegger's for the yellow mineral feeder & 9 second thermometer . . . I was also looking at their hoof trimmers. I saw that some of you recommend the Shear Magic ones on Jeffers, but I'd like to order all from one place. Has anyone used the orange-handled hoof trimmers from Hoeggers, SKU 27A? Are they any good?

I also have to order some fencing from Premier1 and they have the ARS hoof trimmer, which is a bit more expensive . . . but if anyone has an opinion on either, please share!


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

The best hoof trimming shears are Corona Floral Thinning Shears. They can be found at www.acehardware.com. Corona # FS4350 Ace #71412 Price $22.99 plus shipping. They are die-cast steel instead of stamped steel and hold an edge for years. I have used the same set for 5 years and had them sharpened once. Trimming 50+ goats every 2-3 months for five years (wish I had some rock for them to wear them hooves down!) and they work like a charm


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Well, sure Fred, you've had 'em for years cuz you don't lose them like I do! :wink: 

Lots of people like the orange shears just fine -- I don't think there's much difference between the greena nd the orange....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes those are the same trimmers Kids-n-peeps they just call them something different at each place


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I used the serated edge black handled ones, and found that after 20 goats you fingers would start bleeding and your calluses would wear off :shocked: 

so I bought a nice pair of orange handled ones and am in love. :wink:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks, everybody. I'll go with the orange-handled ones. I only have a few goats, so I imagine these will do the trick! Stacey - I thought they looked the same . . . I was hoping someone would tell me that they were one in the same -- thanks :thumb:


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

I have been using a pair of nice purple handle hoof trimmers for the past year that came from this place- http://www.goatsupplies.netfirms.com/misc.html

This guy was really nice to work with. He actually threw in the trimmers free along with several tubes of probotic paste when I purchased my capralite milking machine.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Mine are red and black. They still work awesome (5 years later!!) but can't seem to remember where I got them... :shrug:


----------

